# inversor multinivel



## pete81 (Jul 17, 2006)

hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro asi que un saludo.

estoy realizando el proyecto fin de carrera de un inversor multinivel topología condensador volante, en estos momentos me encuentro atascado con el tema de carga y descarga de los condensadores, me gustaría saber si sabeis alguno algún sitio con documentación al respecto.


----------



## jpcs (Jul 24, 2006)

hola,  tengo información sobre lo que buscas. solo que no pude subir a la pagina,  enviame un mensaje a jlmpcs@msn.com


----------



## toteuno (Feb 3, 2007)

hola , estoy buscando información sobre inversor multinivel utilizando el  minmo de transistores de potencia.
agradezco su ayuda.


----------

